# KDE no inicia (SOLUCIONADO)

## maximiliano3

Buenas gente, soy demasiado nuevo en gentoo, y me paso esto, segui los pasos de la documentacion, y termine con "emerge kde" estuvo un buen rato ya que el equipo es viejo, kde arranca llega hasta la consola de login donde puedo ver kdm perfecto, pero al loguear solo aparece el cursor de espera y vuelve a la consola de login, ahora por ejemplo si ejecuto kde en modo seguro, con la opcion que da KDM, me habre la consolita, y si por ejemplo ejecuto dolphin lo abre...no se que podra ser a alguien le ha pasado esto ? es kde o es gentoo ?, Saludos-

Good people, I am too new to gentoo, and I spend it, follow the steps in the documentation, and ends with "emerge kde" was a good time because the equipment is old, kde starts reaches the console login as I can see kdm perfect, but the logging of only the wait cursor appears and returns to the console login, now for example if I run kde in safe mode, with the option that gives kDM, there will be consolita me, and if for example you open dolphin run ... not that I could be someone has this happened? gentoo kde or is it?, Greetings,Last edited by maximiliano3 on Thu Jul 14, 2011 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Moved from Desktop Environments to Spanish.

Cualquier hilo en español va en esta sección, la parte internacional del foro es solo en inglés.

----------

## i92guboj

 *maximiliano3 wrote:*   

> Buenas gente, soy demasiado nuevo en gentoo, y me paso esto, segui los pasos de la documentacion, y termine con "emerge kde" estuvo un buen rato ya que el equipo es viejo, kde arranca llega hasta la consola de login donde puedo ver kdm perfecto, pero al loguear solo aparece el cursor de espera y vuelve a la consola de login, ahora por ejemplo si ejecuto kde en modo seguro, con la opcion que da KDM, me habre la consolita, y si por ejemplo ejecuto dolphin lo abre...no se que podra ser a alguien le ha pasado esto ? es kde o es gentoo ?, Saludos-

 

¿Puedes pegar un enlace al manual concreto que seguiste para instalar KDE?

----------

## maximiliano3

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml y luego cheque este, http://www.ivlabs.org/home/?p=230

solo modifique el /etc/make.conf como dice ahi, y "emerge kde" tardo mucho pero tengo kdm y no si me faltara algo-

----------

## i92guboj

 *maximiliano3 wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml y luego cheque este, http://www.ivlabs.org/home/?p=230
> 
> solo modifique el /etc/make.conf como dice ahi, y "emerge kde" tardo mucho pero tengo kdm y no si me faltara algo-

 

kde-base/kde no existe desde hace ya algún tiempo, así que quizás el comando que usaste fuera "emerge kde-meta", ¿es así?.

Si, efectivamente, es "kde-meta" lo que querías instalar (eso instala kde al completo) entonces, por favor, pega la salida de "emerge -puDvN kde-meta". Eso nos dirá si se instaló kde al completo o, si por el contrario como yo sospecho, la compilación se cortó por algún motivo y quedó algo sin instalar.

----------

## maximiliano3

Te posteo la salida en fotos, algunas cosas que note, primero, Kdm funciona perfecto, instale gnome y arranca desde kdm, tarda un rato pero considero que la maquina es muy vieja, es un athlon de 1125 mhz y 512 de ram con un disco de 40gb, bien carreta pero es de prueba. Aunque gnome arranca al rato se cuelga no se a que se debera, bueno aca la salida de "emerge -puDvN kde-meta"

[IMG=http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4089/foto0033tj.th.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4117/foto0034k.th.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6245/foto0035nf.th.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/7105/foto0036sg.th.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9805/foto0037it.th.jpg][/IMG]

si esta instalacion logra funcionar quizas reemplace el Arch que tengo en mi notebook por un gentoo para ver que onda, quiero agradecerles por la buena onda.

----------

## pelelademadera

sacale e -p y emergelo...

te falta completar la instalacion

----------

## i92guboj

 *maximiliano3 wrote:*   

> Te posteo la salida en fotos, algunas cosas que note, primero, Kdm funciona perfecto, instale gnome y arranca desde kdm, tarda un rato pero considero que la maquina es muy vieja, es un athlon de 1125 mhz y 512 de ram con un disco de 40gb, bien carreta pero es de prueba. Aunque gnome arranca al rato se cuelga no se a que se debera, bueno aca la salida de "emerge -puDvN kde-meta"
> 
> [IMG=http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4089/foto0033tj.th.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4117/foto0034k.th.jpg[/IMG]
> ...

 

Tu instalación de kde está incompleta, no tienes ni el mínimo necesario para que kde arranque, así que deberás terminar la instalación antes de poder usarlo.

```
emerge -uDvN kde-meta
```

Cuando emerge termine, mira detenidamente a la salida por si hay algún error (seguramente fue lo que pasó la primera vez y lo ignoraste). En las fotos veo también que hay una actualización de baselayout 1.x a 2.x, así que sigue las instrucciones que salgan en tu pantalla, especialmente las que tengan que ver con actualizar tus ficheros de configuración con etc-update.

----------

## maximiliano3

Muchachos bootea rapidisimo a pesar de ser de la era de los romanos, lo que si no se si alguien sabra por que puede ser que se me frice al poco tiempo que inicia, ahora estoy haciendo un 

```

emerge -uDvN kde-meta

```

a ver que pasa.en un rato les tiro la salida.

Gracias.

----------

## maximiliano3

Bien hoy volví al trabajo donde estoy instalando y llegue a esto

[IMG=http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2668/foto0038by.th.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5218/foto0039jx.th.jpg][/IMG]

Gracias, espero poder meterlo en una pc mas potente ahora esto era de prueba la verdad se mueve mejor de lo que esperaba para ser la maquina que es.

----------

## pelelademadera

arranco entonces.

fijate que en la 1º imagen tenes 15 archivos con actualizaciones, tendrias que ejecutar dispatch-conf y actualizar los que te parezcan necesarios o no. en gral, actualizalos, salvo algun archivo que hayas modificado manualmente x algo.

suerte con eso

----------

